# Whiteside 7 piece router bit set on sale



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right forum to post this on, but I received an email today from Carbide Processors that had a coupon code of: dailydeal 

With that coupon code, they had the Whiteside 7 piece router bit set on sale (today only) for $84.59 after coupon. That's a great deal. 

Deal of the Day - Carbide Processors

Again, sorry if this isn't the proper forum for this type of post, but thought the offer was worth sharing. 

Wayne


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Give you a hint, check out all good deals against Amazon or others and see if you really are getting a good deal. The regular price at Amazon is $95.04

Baker


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

The Carbide Processor deal was cheaper than any other place I had seen by about $10 (including the sources folks listed), thus the reason I passed along the offer.


----------



## Slappy (Nov 2, 2013)

your right I was confused with the two different vendors , Carbide processors are the cheapest


----------

